
Take two video games and call me in the morning - kqr2
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=video-games-by-prescription
======
adoonish
I'll stick to my belief that video games doesn't do any bad to a person, it's
the person who has control over himself so it's up to him to embrace the good
effects he could get from it. There's a lot of inspiring video game stories
and you can find one at [http://www.area219.com/computers/computer-
games/5849/wow-gol...](http://www.area219.com/computers/computer-
games/5849/wow-gold-saves-the-day:-how-rmt-helped-a-starving-student.htm) \-
yeah that's an amazing story.

------
TheSOB88
I think this disregards the fact that children in the past watched a lot of
TV.

~~~
foulmouthboy
I'm not sure what that has to do with the article. The article was primarily
about how playing video games might affect kids' brains and didn't come to any
conclusion either way that would've required knowing that kids in the past
watched a lot of TV.

